# Darla the Feral



## loveregardless (May 4, 2005)

So Darla's babies went to their new home this Saturday, and today I'm back at work and she has barely eaten since Saturday and is meowing up a frenzy. I knew this was to be expected but I wonder how long it will last, and if there is anything I can do other than give her lots of love to help the transition. (I will check on the kittens in a few more days and see how they're handling things)

So now I want to take Darla home with me more than ever. And so I guess this is me asking for advice on how to get her home and happy if I bring her home now instead of waiting until we move. The issue there is that we live with my boyfreind's parents and they have 3 dogs. Two large male dogs, about 12 and 13 years old. The "mean" one is senial and decrepid and I don't think will be a problem, and the other big dog is very smart and I think will "get it" if we impart to him that she is a new member of the family, but my biggest concern is actually Barbie, our female mini dashund, who thinks she rules the world, and especially the house. If I bring her home, I'm trying to scheme up a way for this to work, if there is any way at all. I was thinking I could stay home with her for a few weeks while she gets used to things (as apposed to getting another job immediately since this is my last week working here) and keep her inside mostly, maybe even put a baby gate up at the end of the hall to keep Barbie out of our room and at the main part of the house, that way Darla would have some space to hide inside. But after a while I want her to be able to be an inside/outside cat like she's used to being, and let her roam the yard at her whim. And I want her to get along with all the dogs so that during the day I can leave her outside while I'm at work and I won't have to worry about them fighting. Soon we hope to move to our own place, but between now and then (months and months) I really wish I could bring her home.

I'm really not worried about Barbie hurting her, I'm worried about Barbie getting her pushy/spoiled little butt kicked by Darla. I don't know that Darla has ever been around dogs, and I don't know how well ferals adjust to that sort of thing.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Glad to hear that Darla's kittens are off to their new home, hopefully they are settling in well!

Darla is such a cutie and I'm happy to hear she can find a good home with you!

Probably the sooner you can get her home and settled (spayed as well would be good) then the sooner she will settle down. I think that given some time and patience she will fit in with your other animals and be a wonderful little pet. 

I would start Darla in a nice closed room (maybe for a week, maybe a couple days, maybe two weeks, you'll know when she is ready for the next step). If she has a nice small safe space to settle down in then the rest will be easier. It might seem kind of cruel to put her in a small space but it will actually make her feel safe, a big space with lots of scary smells right away can start you off on the wrong foot. The starter room can be a bedroom or even a bathroom. A litterbox, food and water, scratching post and a nice little hiding spot (a box or carrier covered in a blanket works well) will make her nice and happy in one room. The closed door will also allow her to "meet" the dogs through smell (and visa versa) and they will learn that the new smell is not hurting them. My thought is that if you end up moving pretty soon (within the month maybe?) then she would be ok in the starter room for that length of time and you can start her in another room when you move and introduce her from there (but I think you said it would probably be a lot longer?). It depends how quickly she seems to settle down as to how fast you move with letting her out and about. While she is in the room you can swap some bedding that smells like the dogs with her bedding getting them more used to the new smell.

After she is settled into a starter room then introducing her to the dogs through a baby gate is a GREAT idea!!! Maybe do so one at a time, and start with the dog who is the calmest or easiest to introduce to. Then you can see her reaction. Don't force the introduction, let them investigate for themselves. DO make sure to be close at hand keeping a careful watch at all times. If you think the dog might leap the gate (or is able to) you can also use a leash.

Ferals usually adapt fairly well to animals but you never know if she has had a bad experience with a dog so moving slowly will be good. She will probably have a harder time adjusting to living in a house. Another reason to keep her in a smaller room is that it might scare her quite a bit, but she will calm down and while she does you can keep track of her. Ferals just kinda need to learn about living in houses.

I would urge you to think about keeping her as an indoor cat. I know that she is used to going outside right now but she would adapt to being indoors. My three are all feral (or were until recently) and have adjusted very well to being indoors only. In fact they don't rush the door or show any signs of wanting to ever go out again. There are many, MANY dangers to cats that go outside. I won't go into them because there are a lot of topics on this forum that go into a lot of details. It is a debate here on occasion and you will find members on either side so I will let you look at those posts for yourself. I tjust hought that I would mention that a feral cat can lead a happy and healthy, long life indoors while there are various dangers outside.

Best of luck in this new adventure! Getting a new pet is very exciting I hope it goes well for you! You will have to post lots of pictures of this little cutie!!!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Any updates on Darla? I would love to know how things worked out.


----------

